# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون الإجراءات الجنائية >  نقض جنائي جلسة ٢٠١٧/٠١/٢٨ الطعن رقم ١٦٥ لسنة ٧٨ قضائية (التماس إعادة النظر)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ١٦٥ لسنة ٧٨ قضائية

الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠١٧/٠١/٢٨

العنوان : التماس إعادة النظر " شروطه" . نقض " ما لا يجوز الطعن فيه من الأحكام " .

الموجز : للنيابة العامة دون غيرها من الخصوم طريق التماس إعادة النظر في الحكم الصادر ضد المتهم الذي يثبت انه كان طفلاً وقت ارتكاب الجريمة. عدم جواز الطعن بطريق النقض في هذه الحالة .


الحكم

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع التقرير الذى تلاه السيد المستشار المقرر، والمرافعة، وبعد المداولة قانوناً:

أولا: الطعن المقدم من المحكوم عليه / جودة عبد الله الفرماوى:


من حيث إن تقرير الطعن بطريق النقض هو مناط اتصال المحكمة به، وأن تقديم الأسباب التى بُّنى عليها فى الميعاد المنصوص عليه فى المادة ٣٤ من القانون رقم ٥٧ لسنة ١٩٥٩ بشأن حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض المعدل هو شرط لقبوله، وأنهما معاً يكونان وحدة إجرائية لا يقوم فيها أحدهما مقام الأخر ولا يغنى عنه.

لما كان ذلك، وكان الطاعن ولئن قرر الطعن فى الميعاد إلا أنه لم يودع أسباباً له، ومن ثم فإنه يكون قد فقد أحد مقوماته الشكلية بما يتعين معه القضاء بعدم قبوله شكلاً.


ثانياً: الطعن المقدم من النيابة العامة:

من حيث إن المادة ١٣٣ من القانون رقم ١٢ لسنة ١٩٩٦ بشأن الطفل المعدل بالقانون رقم ١٢٦ لسنة ٢٠٠٨ قد نصت فى الفقرة الثانية منها على أنه " وإذا حكم على المتهم باعتبار أن سنه تجاوزت الثامنة عشرة ثم ثبت بأوراق رسمية أنه لم يجاوزها رفع المحامى العام الأمر إلى المحكمة التى أصدرت الحكم لإعادة النظر فيه والقضاء بإلغاء حكمها وإحالة الأوراق إلى النيابة العامة للتصرف"، مما مفاده أن المشرع قد حدد للنيابة العامة دون غيرها من الخصوم طريق التماس إعادة النظر - وهو طريق طعن غير عادى - فى الحكم الصادر ضد المتهم الذى يثبت أنه كان طفلاً وقت ارتكابه للجريمة، ومن ثم فإنه لا يجوز للنيابة العامة فى هذه الحالة الطعن بطريق النقض.


لما كان ذلك، وكان طعن النيابة العامة الماثل قد أُقيم تأسيساً على أن المحكمة حكمت على المتهم الثانى باعتباره تجاوز سن الطفل وقت ارتكاب الجريمة بينما هو لم يتجاوزها فإن طعنها وبناءً على ما تقدم يكون غير جائز. وهو ما يتعين القضاء به.

فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة : - أولاً: بعدم قبول الطعن المقدم من الطاعن / جودة عبد الله الفرماوى شكلاً. ثانياً: بعدم جواز طعن النيابة العامة.

أمين السر رئيس الدائرة

المصدر 

https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...214&&ja=182039

----------

